# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  بررسی شروع ارتباطات بین میکروکنترلر و MIFARE SAM AV2 و کارت Mifare DESFire

## ftcris

سلام.

من میخوام بدونم کسی هست که با Mifare SAM AV2 یا جاوا کارت کار کرده باشه که من بتونم ازش کمک بگیرم؟
ماجرا اینه که من شنیدم که از کارت Mifare SAM AV2  میشه برای ارتباطات امن و ارتباط با کارت دسفایر استفاده کرد. این نمونه کارت ساخت شرکت NXP هست و اونطور که من شنیدم به جای اینکه برنامه های مورد نیازمون برای برقراری امنیت (مثل الگوریتم های رمزنگاری ) رو خودمون پیاده سازی کنیم این کارت کار ما رو راحت کرده. من میخوام داخل کارت دسفایر یک مبلغی ذخیره کنم و وقتی کارت دسفایر جلوی ریدر گرفته شد یک مقداری از اون کم بشه یا بهش اضافه بشه.  این ارتباطات هم حتما باید به صورت امن با کارت دسفایر انجام بشه. این واژه : P5DF081  رو توی اینترنت سرچ کنید دیتاشیت Mifare SAM AV2 رو میده . من خوندمش اما چون مبتدی هستم نفهمیدم چجوری باید از کامنادا استفاده کنم. من قبلا اپلیکیشن و فایل توی دسفایر با NFC ساختم و داده هایی رو ذخیره کردم و تونستم بخونم اما key  ای رو عوض نکردم.  درحالیکه باید key ها عوض بشن تا امنیت برقرار بشه نسبتا. 

با جاوا کارت هم تا حدود کمی کار کردم مثلا یه اپلت روش نوشتم که وقتی کامند بهش میفرستادم یه مقداری رو از مقدار ذخیره شده داخل اون کم یا اضافه می کرد.اما من اصلن امنیت رو چه در ارتباط با جاواکارت و چه در ارتباط با دسفایر رعایت نکرده بودم. حتی قضیه key ها رو هم نمیدونم که چهجوری میشد مقدارای پیشفرضشون رو تغییر داد. با این حال هر کدوم که کار من رو راه میندازه و بهتر میتونه کمکم کنه رو ازتون میخوام که اطلاعات در موردش بدین. من میخوام از تجربه مهندسانی که در این زمینه ها کار کردند استفاده کنم. منتظر پاسخاتون هستم.

----------


## ftcris

سلام دوستان. من منتظر راهنمایی ها و اطلاعات خوب شما عزیزان هستم. لطفا کمکم کنید . از دوستانی که در این زمینه کار کردند خواهشمندم کمک هاشون رو دریغ نکنند.

----------

